# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  info bulles jsp

## drKzs

Bonjour, 

je dveloppe une application J2EE, et je cherche  faire une info-bulle.
J'ai dj trouv des scripts javascripts, pour des info-bulles qui peuvent contenir tout  "truc" html.... 
Mais est-ce que a existe pour une info-bulle contenant des "truc" Jsp,  savoir des donnes qui seront cherches par des appels de mthodes java ... ? En gros du contenu dynamique ?

merci   ::):

----------


## yolepro

Bonjour,

Si tu as un script (javascript) pour faire des infos bulle, rien ne t'empeche d'inserer du java dedans. Par contre, ce java sera execut cot serveur donc il n'y aura pas le dynamisme d'un javascript au sein meme d'une "request".
Mais montre nous un peu plus prcisement ce que tu as et ce que tu veux, ca sera plus simple pour te rpondre.

----------


## MicroPuce

Salut, du code jsp sera de toute facon de l'html pour le client, sinon, revoir le principe client/serveur des applis web  :;): 
Et pour rpondre  ta question, voici le code que j'utilise, j'insere un .js dans mon entete ainsi que du CSS.
Le .js contient :


```

```

Dans l'entete HTML :


```

```

Ensuite, je me suis cris un tag qui insere mon infobulle et qui est compatible avec les EL (marre des copi/coll  :;):  ), voici le code du tag:


```

```

Et en utilisation, a donne : 


```

```

J'ai pos mis la dclaration dans la taglib mais y a rien de compliqu. J'ai test mon tag avec IE6, FF et Opera...
Vala, a devrait marcher et dsol si c'est un pneu long  ::mouarf::

----------


## drKzs

D'abord merci pour ces rponses




> du code jsp sera de toute facon de l'html pour le client


oui, je sais bien, je voulais juste prciser que ce ne serait pas de l'html statique, mais bel et bien du code dynamique ( savoir des infos qui seront recherches dans une base de donnes par exemple via des classes java)...

Pour un peu plus de prcisions, ma page A affiche via un tag une information sur un utilisateur (dans un cadre pour visualiser) . Et dans ce cadre, j'affiche un lien, qui doit, lorsqu'on le survole, affiche une info-bulle avec bp plus d'informations sur cet utilisateur  ::): 
on m'a suggrer de rappatrier sur ma page A toutes les infos de l'utilisateur; comme a lors du survol je les ai dj et je n'ai plus besoin d'aller les chercher... Le truc, c'est que je me demande si c'est justement possible d'aller les chercher   , entre le survole du lien et l'affichage de l'info bulle...

Je sais pas si c tres clair  ::D:

----------


## MicroPuce

Si c'est bien ce que je pense, alors non, tu ne pourras pas aller chercher tes infos "entre le survol du lien et l'affichage de l'info bulle".
Il faut que toutes tes infos soit dj dispo dans la page HTML lorsque l'utilisateur la consulte, et lorsqu'il survole ton lien, les infos s'affichent dans l'info bulle.
C'est ce que je fais avec mon tag tooltip.
Je pense pas qu'y ai d'autres solution....

----------


## drKzs

hmm, cette rponse me fait moyen plaisir  ::D: 

ok, je te remercie pour ces rponses  ::):

----------

